# Attaching rubber to forks



## Taildragger (Jan 15, 2015)

Brand new to this, just joined today. Going to be making my own from wood, probably ergo, similar to a Pocket Predator. I have outlines, but need to know:

) how thick is the hardwood most people start with?

) specifics on best methods to attach rubber to the forks

If anyone can point me to diagrams/pictures of the upper forks I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Most people dont do boardcuts. They are much weaker than other materials due to a singular directional grain. Try starting with some 3/4" Baltic birch plywood.

A simple notch all the way around about 1/4" down from the top of the fork will give your tie a place to "sink" into to hold the band in place.


----------



## Taildragger (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks so much, will get the Baltic birch,

I see a lot like the attached image (I am going to try to attach)

couldn't attach, but it's the .gif that downloaded from the following link:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15571-patriotpdf/?hl=patriot


----------



## deltafour1212 (Feb 10, 2015)

Could you use zip ties to attach the rubber to the forks?


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't think it's wise. try a search for this and you'll find most folks using an elastic material to lash them on. Good luck and enjoy. watch out for them slipping off as you test. eye gear is a must when testing. just got slapped in the cheek with a new setup myself.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

deltafour1212,

For some reason I can't copy and paste on this computer.

Go to youtube and search how to install flatbands on a slingshot. Tons of info.


----------



## deltafour1212 (Feb 10, 2015)

I know how to install flatbands on a slingshot

No problem there.

All the videos I have seen and forums I notice no one using cable ties

Just curious as to why they don't


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Indeed don't do boardcuts. I took a shot on my chin and not my eye thankfully, from a boardcut and still have a lump there to this day. I got so lucky, you could easily do permanent damage if your design is not 110% safe.


----------

